# Frontosa Compatibility



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello all, I hate to sound like a complete newbie, cause *** been in the hobby now for about a year and a half. But here goes, I was tinkering with the idea of adding a yonger (3"-5") Frontosa to my (mostly male) Hap and Mbuna setup. Just wondering if the Frontosa will be a problem or not down the road. My current setup is a 6ft, 140 gallon tank, running an Fx5 filter and ample # of powerheads. I'll list the inhabitants below, can anyone tell me which may be a problem w a Frontosa. At the moment this group seems to get along quite nicely suprisingly. Thanks.

2-Hap Moori (blue dolpins) (5"-6") 
2-Hap Ahli males (6.5") 
1-Red Emp male (7") 
1-Protomelas Tanzania male (5") 
1-Protomelas Taiwan Reef male (6")
1-Protomelas Mara Rocks male (4.5")
1-Copadichromis ? male (6")
5-Copadichromis Borelyi 2M, 3M (3"-3.5")
1-Lithobate male (5.5")
6-Yellow Labs (3.5"-4.5")
2-Ps. Blue Acei (5")
2-Ps. Msobo Deep (4")


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

A male front will eventually eat your small mbuna. I wouldn't trust him with anything 5" and under. A large front can eat some pretty large fish, if you look through some older posts on the site I believe you'll find a front with a zebra hanging out of his mouth. :lol:


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

If I decided to go with a female Frontosa, as to minimize the size and possible aggression of the fish would that work? or should i just forget the whole idea


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

A Frontosa is a gentle giant and would be in danger from more aggressive mbuna and haps. 
If the Front lives, then (even a female) it will one day try and eat any sleepy fish that it thinks "might" fit in it's mouth.

Personally, I think that there are enough "pet quality" Frontosas that picking up one for this tank would not be an inexcusabe risk. You owe any choice in a pet a good chance at a happy life, so IF you take on this risk you need to be responsible and have a place to remove any injured fish to and be prepared to rehome fish should the Frontosa begin to grow to a size larger than any other fish. If you are prepared to go the distance, then go ahead and run the risk. If you are not in a position to bend the rules and able to scramble and undo a possible disaster, then skip it until you setp a tank for Frontosa. 
My two cents :thumb:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> If the Front lives, then (even a female) it will one day try and eat any sleepy fish that it thinks "might" fit in it's mouth.


I lived this back in the early 90's - it is called nocturnal predation - this wreaked havoc in my tank until I figured out what was going on. The Front didn't actually eat anyone - but there was very high stress in the tank and I lost fish. This was back before a site like this and it took close to 6 months for me to understand, but eventually I figured out that even though no one was being chased by the front - they all were very freaked out by him.

My wife just asked what I was typing - her comment - 'Ask him if he hates his fish.' :lol:

Yes, she lived it.

Personally, I wouldn't do it. One large fish that feeds at night - every other fish in the tank sleeps at night. I don't like it.

I wish you luck.


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I had four Fronts in with about the same mix of Peacocks, and Haps that you have. I had to pull them out of the tank after about two years as they were not getting enough food. African Cichlids are aggressive eaters and Fronts passive eaters.

They are now in a separate tank with one laid back Hap and a Red Spot Severum.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the input guys. I've heard enough frowns on the overall idea, that i think im just gonna pass on adding a Front. Not worth upsetting a happy tank for a single fish. Cheers


----------

